# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  silny stres na lekcji

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Gdy np. odpowiadam ustnie w szkole bardzo się stresuje tak, że zapominam to co miałem powiedzieć i jestem trochę zdezorientowany a przez to dostaje gorszą ocenę. Co z tym zrobić? Stres jest krótkotrwały. Jeżeli bym się nie stresował to bardzo by mi to ułatwiło. Żadne takie myślenie pozytywne czy coś nie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę że sport by Ci pomógł nabrał/a byś większej pewności siebie (wiem z własnego doświadczenia ) co do samego myślenia pozytywnego to możesz sobie myśleć pozytywnie ale przyjdzie czas że będziesz u tej odpowiedzi i przyjdzie ten stres i zmieni Ci się myślenie ale wszystko da się zmienić także się nie martw sport na pewno ale to na pewno Ci pomoże i drugie to że musisz to zwalczać starać się być pewniejszy/a siebie i robić jakieś działania tak samo się nie zmieni nie nakręcaj się przede wszystkim i staraj się też wyciszać i możesz też poczytać sobie na necie jak sobie radzić ze stresem i zwalczysz to na pewno powodzenia .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam podobnie, teraz zaczęłam nową pracę i chcę się wykazać, stresuję się bardzo że coś mi nie wyjdzie, wieczorami nie mogę zasnąć, teraz zaczęłam brać nervomix i jest lepiej, mam nadzieję,  że jakoś uda mi się opanować ten stres

----------


## parafa

opanuj stres, staraj się podchodzić do nowych wyzwań ze spokojem, nie ma się co denerwować, im abardziej się denerwujesz tym bardziej nie bedzie ci wychodzić, co do nervomixu to dobrze, zę akurat wybrałąś ten suplement ponieważ jest bezpieczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak moi poprzednicy polecam nervomix, bo naprawdę fajnie uspokaja a przy tym jest ziołowy, wiec nie trzeba się obawiać, że może uzależnić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z moja poprzedniczka, przede wszystkim najpierw powinno się wykluczyć ciąże a potem spróbować jakoś opanować stres, te tabletki po podała naprawdę dobrze uspokajają, dobre są tez dłuższe spacery i medytacja

----------

